# Cube standing up or sitting down?



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 1, 2008)

I stand up, gives me more light.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 1, 2008)

I have never done it standing up before...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 1, 2008)

Sitting is more comfortable, and eases my nerves.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 1, 2008)

I stand during competitions but without any real reason for doing so, but at home I practice sitting down since there's no room to stand and since my desk is too low. I guess I'm less afraid that my arms will accidentally hit the stackmat or something, but that doesn't really happen when I do cube sitting down.


----------



## sam (Jan 1, 2008)

i practise sitting. so i sit in competition. I also try to use Gen 2 (? earlier generation with no save feature) during competitions because i used to just have one of those at home and the green light comes on a couple milliseconds quicker than the new gen 3 .


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 1, 2008)

I usually practice while sitting, but I almost always stand in competition. I actually tried sitting down at my last competition (VA Open) and didn't really like it. So, I'm probably going to stand exclusively at competition from now on.


----------



## Dyste (Jan 1, 2008)

It doesn't really bother me doing it either way, but sitting down is definitely more comfortable.


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 1, 2008)

At home I usually sit, easier to hit timer and I can see the color more clearly (more light). I occasionally solve standing up, but I don't usually solve more than twice that way. At competitions the allow you to choose whatever right?


----------



## Rama (Jan 1, 2008)

Sitting: 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH
Standing: 5x5

I voted for either.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 1, 2008)

Rama, seems like you would wanna go the other way around, 5x5 takes the longest, so you might get tired of standing..

anyway, I like standing that way you get to SLAM down the cube


----------



## Rama (Jan 1, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Rama, seems like you would wanna go the other way around, 5x5 takes the longest, so you might get tired of standing..
> 
> anyway, I like standing that way you get to SLAM down the cube



Nah, sitting makes me relaxed and standing gives me the ''killer-instinct''.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 1, 2008)

lol, whatever is best for you xD


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 1, 2008)

i could care less but sitting makes me less nervous if im doing around a bunch of people, but if i do it standing, it wouldnt really make a difference


----------



## keemy (Jan 1, 2008)

i usually sit at home because i would get tired of standing but i always stand at comp (except once for OH a chair was already there and i sucked at the time so yeh)


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2008)

I have tried standing once, and at the time broke my record. I think it would be good, but my keyboard is too low to stand. As soon as I get the proper timer, I will change to standing. I vote for standing on this basis...


----------



## Pedro (Jan 1, 2008)

at home I sit down, as I cube at the computer...

in competition (I've only been to 2 of them, but...) I stand up...but for BLD I sat down...makes me more relaxed, I think...
I may try to sit down for 3x3, as I need a more relaxed feel for that...and OH...

for the big cubes I prefer to stand up, as I need more attention and "stress"


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 1, 2008)

A lot of the WR is set while sitting down xD

Besides, if there's a skip, it'll take you longer to stop the timer when you're standing than if you were sitting down 

When I stand while doing a solve (especially when it's those cube tables), I'll bend my back and my neck. Which, doesn't look so good, plus it kind of makes me tensed. Sitting down pwns.


----------



## povatix (Jan 1, 2008)

At competitions, don't they make you either sit down or stand up? For example all the footage of the world championships that I have seen show the contestants standing up.


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm pretty short, being 10, so in competitions I prefer standing so I feel less tiny  At home, my desk is kinda unstable so I sit down.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 1, 2008)

I've always done it sitting down.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jan 1, 2008)

When I solve standing, I feel like I waste a second or 2 picking up the cube and getting into the "solving position." Sitting down, cube is right there. Standing up makes you look cooler though.


----------



## Erik (Jan 1, 2008)

100% sitting for me, even magic! 
I'll only stand if there is REALLY no other way. It's so unnatural, you don't practise while standing behind your desk at home either do you?



povatix said:


> At competitions, don't they make you either sit down or stand up? For example all the footage of the world championships that I have seen show the contestants standing up.



At the WC they indeed kinda forced us to stand but after a few rounds we could also sit!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

I sit down because I do the entire weekly competition at once. I cannot imagine having to do Fewest Moves standing.

The only other times I cube I don't time myself


----------



## Kristoffer (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm lazy so I like to sit


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 1, 2008)

> I'll only stand if there is REALLY no other way. It's so unnatural, you don't practise while standing behind your desk at home either do you?



I get better lighting when I stand, being like 5" 1' it really sucks, and my desk is (sort of) tall so I get to stand up


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jan 1, 2008)

I always sit and mostly for the following reason: if you get a pop while standing, the pieces could go anywhere (under the table, off the podium,...) leaving you little chance to recover quickly and still set a good time. If you sit down you can keep your wrists nicely above the table and if you pop a piece it will just fall on the Stackmat in front of you.


----------



## Erik (Jan 1, 2008)

good point Lars!


----------



## Jacco (Jan 1, 2008)

I prefer sitting down, never practised while standing.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> I always sit and mostly for the following reason: if you get a pop while standing, the pieces could go anywhere (under the table, off the podium,...) leaving you little chance to recover quickly and still set a good time. If you sit down you can keep your wrists nicely above the table and if you pop a piece it will just fall on the Stackmat in front of you.


 
It is a good idea, but it doesn't always work out this way. I was sitting down at Dutch Open 2007 when I had a pop on my second cube (multiple blindfold). The piece fell of the side of the table opposite to my body and I looked like a fool trying to find the piece.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 1, 2008)

I can do either, I get a lot of practice sitting down at school, and a lot of standing up on transit  it always impresses the people around me lol
In conclusion, I think I am about the same either way.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Jan 1, 2008)

At home I always sit down.
At competition I always stand while magicing, and blindsolving, and sometimes when I do bigcubes...


----------



## alexc (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes I sit, sometimes I stand, just depends on what I feel like doing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2008)

I always stand in competition, except for big cubes BLD. I'm tempted to try standing for that as well next time around.

That even goes for most of the online competition solves (again, except for big cubes BLD). But practicing I'm usually sitting.

I seem to have quite a boost in my times when standing versus sitting, which is why I do that.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 2, 2008)

I practice sitting so I compete sitting also, since I 'm used to it and it helps keep me relaxed


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Jan 2, 2008)

I like to sit while practicing (doing 100+ cubes in a row standing would be more of a workout) and while doing online competitions. For competitions in person I prefer standing, it seems more competitive to me and keeps me more alert and focused.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 2, 2008)

I like my chair...


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 9, 2009)

i sit during practice but stand competitively i can see more parts of the cube


----------



## xSwiftxClawx (Jan 9, 2009)

I always practice sitting down.
It seems like a pain to be standing up.


----------



## 12150w (Jan 9, 2009)

I like sitting down because I can practice longer but I also like standing up just because I can hold my cube lower (for some reason it helps me).


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 9, 2009)

I tend to be faster when I stand, sometimes it's even faster when I walk, but it's slow when I run. However, I like to sit at competitions because I don't want to slam and damage my cubes and also see Harris's post. I actually alternate between sitting and standing at home while practicing to keep me focused. BLD is done either sitting on the bus or laying on bed. OH and 4x4 are done standing or walking. I do 3x3 sitting about 90% of the time, then I suddenly switch to standing and it either reduce my times by 3 seconds or make it worse by 3 seconds.

Edit:
Don't complain about reviving old threads. Sometimes it's nice to discuss something again.


----------



## Dene (Jan 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Edit:
> Don't complain about reviving old threads. Sometimes it's nice to discuss something again.



Bumping for a reason is good. No reason was supplied by the bumper though. I bet they probably don't care about more recent views.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Jan 9, 2009)

i only stand for 2x2 because it's too much effort to sit down and stand up just for a 6 second solve
same goes for magic


----------



## Vampirate713 (Jan 9, 2009)

I stand when I am going for speed on the 3x3, but the 4x4 and larger, I usually sit.


----------



## Faz (Jan 9, 2009)

This is kinda weird but true. In the unofficial comp we had, i stood up for 2x2, 3x3, and 3x3 OH. For big cubes I sit down for redux and stand up when i get excited and start turning fast.

At home I sit down for everything except magic


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 9, 2009)

Dene said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Edit:
> ...



Unless seeing early posts the old thread would cause confusion among present-day knowledge and posts, does there have to be a reason?

I cube sitting down in practice, haven't been to competition yet, and only solve when I'm in a hurry at school, or have no place in the room to sit.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2009)

This is one of those threads that's intended to be a "me, too" kind of thread. In my opinion, all threads like this are meant to be perpetual, and should continue to be bumped periodically forever.

By the way, I sat down for a lot of solves at the Indiana Open because the tables were too low to stand for. But I still prefer to stand. Except for 5x5x5 BLD, multi, and fewest moves.


----------



## Dene (Jan 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> This is one of those threads that's intended to be a "me, too" kind of thread. In my opinion, all threads like this are meant to be perpetual, and should continue to be bumped periodically forever.



In this case, we should a have a general set of threads like this that get bumped at the first of January every year for the noobs to come along and get it out of their systems.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 9, 2009)

maybe an extra "forum" for bumped threads which doesn't show up on the front page, if the thread is over 3 months old it can't show up on the front page anymore unless there's a special reason for the bump.
I don't mind threads being bumped, I just don't like them showing up where much more interesting threads could be.


----------



## brunson (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone that doesn't have the word "Moderator" under their name should shut the hell up about whether it's okay to bump threads or not. If you think someone is in violation of a documented forum guideline then report them to a moderator using the report button. If you don't think it's important enough to bother a moderator with, then it isn't important enough to whine about. I'm way more sick of reading your bickering than I am of reading a bumped post.


----------



## Kieran (Jan 9, 2009)

I sit to practise, but when solving it doesn't really bother me. If you are showing someone, you don't find a seat first?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 9, 2009)

I usually sit, just because one should not stand on the train, bus and everywhere I practice.

When I show anyone I usually stand up as if it's an act, standing up I can move my arm more which makes it look a bit more impressive (bigger movements makes it look like I move faster which makes it look more difficult to solve it that fast (even though my solves are pretty slow)

I think I'll do competitions sitting down though, no need to show off


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 9, 2009)

I prefer to be sitting down. The one time that I actually stood for a solve in comp I got sup-15 on 2x2. Standing might have messed up my concentration.


----------



## rubikscubiks (Jan 9, 2009)

yh u get to slam the cube when your sitting!..xx


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 9, 2009)

I get too nervous when I stand up (at competitions), so I prefer sitting. It also takes less time to pick up the cube and slam it down.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 9, 2009)

I practice either way unless I'm timing myself (sitting). I've never been to a competition before, but I'd rather sit.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jan 9, 2009)

Sitting. It helps me relax more, with helps with cubing I've found.
Probably since after you use the same method for a while it gets to your subconscious...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 9, 2009)

I prefer standing OH, then again, I have never tried sitting down OH at a competition...


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jan 10, 2009)

i like to set, it's much better, but sometimes i get up and solve it, it acually depends on the place and the table i cube on

thanks


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 11, 2009)

While practicing, I usually sit.

At competitions, I stand up for all puzzles except for 5x5x5. I am not very tall and I am afraid of accidentally stopping the timer too early with my arms. I do not own a stacktimer, so I always use a stopwatch or computer. 

Someone has a yt vid of MK stopping the timer too early on a 2x2x2 solve.


----------



## GerrySly (Jan 11, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> ...Someone has a yt vid of MK stopping the timer too early on a 2x2x2 solve.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJpwTE_azI8


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

Standing. It wakes me up and keeps me alert, and I need all the help I can get when it comes to lookahead.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 15, 2009)

At home I practice while sitting. A lot are actually done in bed (Laptop ). I stood at my first comp, but now I'll only sit.


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 17, 2009)

Standing... It is allowed in competitions right?


----------



## Thompson (Jan 17, 2009)

I like sitting, I'm just more relaxed that way. However, I do feel more competitive against myself when I am standing up for some reason.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jan 17, 2009)

i rarely stand when i cube. i always sit in the same spot when im at my house, but when im at a friends house or somewhere that im not used to, i might stand, depending on if theres a big comfy chair in the room or not


----------



## SHADOS3RP3NT (Jan 19, 2009)

for faster times i do it standing, but usually im not incredibly competitive and just relaxing so i sit down. If you think about it, standing should give your arms more room to move and keep you alert.


----------

